# gestern wurde das Telefon abgestellt wegen Dialer



## ladyxy (3 Dezember 2003)

Seit gestern ist mein Anschluß abgestellt wegen meiner angeblich nicht beglichenen Rechnung und wegen meinen angeblich nicht eingegangenen Widerspruch, das obwohl ich das per Einschreiben-Rückschein gemacht habe. 

Nun will die Telekom nochmal alles haben. Ich finde es eine Frechheit, wie kann ich mich jetzt noch wehren? Klar werde ich alles nochmals hinschicken aber die dürfen mir doch das Telefon nicht sperren oder? obwohl ein Widerspruch fristgemäß und die üblichen Telefongebühren bezahlt worden sind oder?

 :bigcry:  Sorry mußte mich mal ausheulen.


----------



## dotshead (3 Dezember 2003)

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/__19.html



> (1) Anbieter allgemeiner Zugänge zu festen öffentlichen Telekommunikationsnetzen und Anbieter von Sprachtelefondienst sind berechtigt, die Inanspruchnahme dieser Leistungen ganz oder teilweise zu unterbinden (Sperre), wenn der Kunde
> 
> 1.  mit Zahlungsverpflichtungen von mindestens fünfundsiebzig Euro in Verzug
> 
> ...



Für dich sollte eigentlich Absatz 4 interessant sein.

Grüsse aus ME

Dots aka Rabauke

P.S. Du solltest mit dem Rückschein und deinem Kontoauszug auch die nötigen Beweismittel
haben.


----------



## ladyxy (3 Dezember 2003)

Das habe ich der Dame ja auch gesagt, aber da ist nichts aber auch absolut nichts eingetroffen, obwohl ich den Rückschein in der Hand habe. Naja nun habe ich heute alles nochmal hingeschickt, mal wieder Einschreiben-Rückschein und ich hoffe es kommt an. ich habe natürlich den von hier gestellten Musterbrief genommen und noch ein bißchen umgeschrieben. Aber alles wichtige hatte ich reingeschrieben. Nun bleibt nur noch Abwarten übrig. 

Danke für den Text den kopiere ich mir gleich noch ins Word rein  :bussi: 

Viele Grüße

Anja


----------



## Veruschka (3 Dezember 2003)

*Telefonsperre*

@ ladyxy,

ruf morgen bei der Telekom an, verlange einen Mitarbeiter aus dem Back-Office, setze eine letzte Frist von 2-3 Std. Drohe mit Schadensersatzansprüche. 
Wenn die Telekom die Frist verstreichen lässt, nimm deine unanbestandene Telefonrechnungen der letzen 6 Monate, dein Schriftwechsel mit der Telekom und ersuche Rechtschutz vor einem  ordentlichem Gericht. Das heißt du gehst auf  das nächste Amtsgericht und  erwirkst eine Einstweilige Verfügung gegen die Telekom. 

Frage, kann man dich noch anrufen oder Vollsperre?

Veruschka


----------



## johinos (3 Dezember 2003)

Manchmal macht es sich ganz gut, in einem gut besuchten T-Punkt sein Problem unter mehrfacher Erwähnung des Hintergrundes "Dialer" auch für Umstehende hörbar vorzutragen. Aber freundlich! Wenn man die Mitarbeiter dort dazu bekommt, den verantwortlichen Sachbearbeiter direkt anzurufen, ist eher kundenfreundliches Verhalten zu erreichen. Alle Belege mitnehmen! Die Mitverdien-Problematik der Telekom hat auch dort schon zu sensiblerem Verhalten geführt.


----------



## technofreak (3 Dezember 2003)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=32304#32304


			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> haudraufundschluss schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist immer besser einem/r   Mitarbeiter/in  persönlich gegenüberzustehen 
und in die Augen zu sehen zu können als mit einem anonymen Callcenter Mitabeiter/in  
per Telefon letztendlich unverbindliche und unbefriedigende 
Diskussionen zu führen. 
tf


----------



## johinos (3 Dezember 2003)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist immer besser einem/r   Mitarbeiter/in  persönlich gegenüberzustehen ...tf


Erster!


----------



## ladyxy (4 Dezember 2003)

So heute hatte ich mich nochmal mit der Tante von der Telekom rumgequält. Die sind dort so dämlich, daß gibt es garnicht. Heute ist komischerweise auch wieder mein erstes Schreiben dort aufgetaucht. Ich frage mich bloß warum das gestern nicht da war? Egal der Anschluß bleibt angeblich gesperrt bis das Geld dort eingetroffen ist. 

Nun war ich heute noch bei der Polizei unseren Dorfsheriffs *help* kann ich da nur sagen. Man soviel Ahnung von garnichts egal er hat die Anzeige aufgenommen. Die Kripo meldet sich dann auch bald mal. Die wollen den Rechner haben. Wird denen vielleicht nichts nützen, da ich ihn ja formatieren mußte um den ganzen Diealerdreck weg zu bekommen. Die ganzen Daten hatte ich ja vorher gesichert. Hoffe das reicht.  Wenn nicht sollen sie zusehen, ob sie noch Daten retten können. Das glaub ich zwar nicht wegen mit Linux formatiert und dann nochmal mit Fat32 aber vielleicht gibts da ja wege.

Morgen werde ich dann das persönliche Gespräch suchen mit der Telekom mal kucken was dabei rauskommt. Hoffentlich ein bißchen mehr.


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Dezember 2003)

@ ladyxy


Wenn Du einen pfiffigen Rechtsanwalt kennst, solltest Du auch über eine einstweilige Verfügung nachdenken.

Dann muss die T-Com Dir den Anschluss wieder frei schalten.


----------



## Veruschka (4 Dezember 2003)

@ ladyxy,

Schau doch mal was ein michael_felix auf dialerschutz.de schreibt.
 Dank an das Forum durch Eure Hilfe 224.- Euro zurück  

Auch Rapidspark und Colt geschädigt.  Schick im doch mal eine PN. Er hat von deiner „lieben Telekom“    ein Schreiben bekommen und da stehen solche Sätze wie:



			
				Die liebe Telekom schrieb:
			
		

> Hierbei handelt es sich um einen Anbieter, an den die Deutsche Telekom die Rufnummer vergeben hat. Zu unserem Bedauern entsprach die von der Firma Colt Telecom GmbH angebotene Dienstleistung dennoch nicht der von der Deutschen Telekom erwarteten Seriosität. Wir werden daher diese Forderung nicht mehr gegen Sie geltend machen und Ihnen xxx Euro in einer der nächsten Rechnungen gutschreiben.
> Wir möchten Ihnen noch versichern, dass seitens der Deutschen Telekom AG alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft werden, um im Sinne unserer Kunden einen optimalen Verbraucherschutz sicherzustellen. Hierzu wird bereits vor Vertragsabschluss mit dem jeweiligen Inhalte-Anbieter über eine 0190-Rufnummer die Seriosität seines Angebots durch die Deutsche Telekom geprüft.
> Erhalten wir nach Inbetriebnahme der Rufnummer Hinweise, die an der Seriosität des Angebotes zweifeln lassen, gehen wir diesen umgehend und ausführlich nach. Sofern hierbei ein Vertragsverstoß festgestellt wird, werden die Angebote unsererseits abgemahnt bzw. gekündigt und abgeschaltet.



Veruschka


----------



## Der Genervte (4 Dezember 2003)

Veruschka schrieb:
			
		

> Die liebe Telekom schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibts das Schreiben im Original? Weil, wenn die Tante 'T' trotz dem hier eingestandenen Wissen Forderungen von Colt wegen eines NICHT registrierten Dialers versucht einzutreiben, sollte das für einen StA doch mehr als nur Ausreichend sein.

Ich würde das als klassischen '11-Meter' bezeichnen.
Was meinen unsere Sachkundigen? Eigentor der Telekom, das man ausnützen könnte?


----------



## Veruschka (4 Dezember 2003)

Das Schreiben gibt es im Original, der Autor ist die  T-Com Niederlassung Saaarbrücken. 
Miachel_felix war so freundlich und hat mir eine Kopie zugesandt. Der Text den ich hier reingestellt habe ist identisch mit dem Original. Was fehlt sind die personenbezogene Daten und das übliche Blabla wie „ Die Deutsche Telekom bietet ihren Kunden, wie andere Netzbetreiber auch, Service 0190-Rufnummern an.“
Und „ Für Fragen stehen wir selbstverständlich zur Verfügung“ 



			
				michael_felix schrieb:
			
		

> wer mehr wissen will melde sich.



Veruschka


----------



## Rechenknecht (5 Dezember 2003)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Veruschka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gleichwertiges versucht gerade RA. AX. aus D. bei mir.
 schauste
Einzug Hauptforderung auf Null, Nebenforderung wird weiter betrieben!


----------



## Obstinacy (5 Dezember 2003)

*so ein Zufall !*

Hallo lady !

Bei mir ist genau das gleiche !!! Ich habe den Brief persönlich bei Teleos abgegeben, der Brief ist angeblich nicht angekommen. So ein Zufall !!!
Ich werde wohl die Rechnung bezahlen müssen.:-(


----------



## KatzenHai (5 Dezember 2003)

Obstinacy, 
so schnell muss nicht aufgegeben werden, wenn du z.B. einen Zeugen dafür hast, dass du das Schreiben dort abgegeben hast. War da keiner dabei?
Weißt du noch, wer das Schreiben entgegen nahm? Kann der/die sich ggf. erinnern? Kann sich dein Zeuge ggf. erinnern, wer dort entgegen nahm?


----------



## Obstinacy (5 Dezember 2003)

*Und Post !!!*

Ich habe mir die betreffenden Person bei meinem Anbieter mir am Telefon zur Brust genommen & dann gleich den Brief per Email nochmal verschickt. (erst persönlich) 
Schau an..heute kam Post von Teleos. Antwort:

...Nach allgemein geltenden Rechtgrundlagen und den Regeln der TKV ist der Netzbetreiber ( Teleos) nicht für Kosten, Inhalte und eventuelle Schäden verantwortlich, die durch den Nutzer des durch Teleos zur Verfügung gestellten Kommunikationsnetz entstehen. Diese gilt auch und insbesondere für Kosten, welche fahrlässif oder unwissentlich entstehen.

Meinen Einspruch soll ich gegen den Dienstanbieter gelten machen.

Das wäre doch wohl dann die Colt Telecom AG ??


----------



## Veruschka (5 Dezember 2003)

@ Obstinacy,

Was ist bei Dir genau das gleiche, die Sperre ? oder das die Telekom Dein Widerspruch verlegt hat ?

Wer wird denn gleich aufgeben wollen. Selbst wenn die Telekom bestreitet von Dir einen Widerspruch bekommen zu haben, gib Dein Schreiben noch mal ab. Du hast für den Widerspruch  8 Wochen ab  Rechnungsdatum, Zeit. 

Ladyxy, michael_felix und Du wurden  von dem Dialer Rapidspark geschädigt und wie Du aus dem obigen Text entnehmen kannst, entspricht der Dialer nicht die von der Telekom erwartete Seriosität. Und du willst bezahlen? 

Veruschka


----------



## Obstinacy (5 Dezember 2003)

*ebenso Rapidpark*

Auch wenn der Dialer nicht registriert ist, entbindet das nicht den Endkunden von der Zahlungspflicht !!!

Das hat mir die RegTP grade nochmal bestätigt.

Mein Telefon wurde zum Glück nicht gesperrt, sondern die Leute meinten sie hätten meinen Brief nicht erhalten. Aber doch schnell eingeräumt das sie ihn wohl "verschludert''" haben


----------



## technofreak (5 Dezember 2003)

*Re: ebenso Rapidpark*



			
				Obstinacy schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn der Dialer nicht registriert ist, entbindet das nicht den Endkunden von der Zahlungspflicht !!!
> Das hat mir die RegTP grade nochmal bestätigt.


 *was heißt "die RegTP" ?* 
 der Mitarbeiter hat wohl eine  andere "Dienstvorschrift" als der  offizielle Sprecher  der RegTP:
http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1464360&d=90&a=1&t=1682499


> „Damit sind diese Dialer so zu behandeln, als ob sie niemals registriert worden wären“, so Boll: „Der Betreiber hat keinen Zahlungsanspruch.“


http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Recht/body_recht.html

http://www.stuttgarter-zeitung.de/stz/page/detail.php/534706


> Weil die Einwahlprogramme nicht den Mindestanforderungen entsprächen,
> bestehe keine Zahlungspflicht, erklärte ein Sprecher der Regulierungsbehörde.


Es wäre interessant den Namen des Mitarbeiters zu erfahren, der diese Aussage getätigt hat,
falls bekannt, bitte per PN an den Admin (Heiko) oder einen der Mods , andernfalls 
ist diese Behauptung nicht verifizierbar....
tf


----------



## Obstinacy (6 Dezember 2003)

*und was nu ?*

Sorry, kann mich an den Namen nicht mehr erinnern.

Jetzt bin ich leider auch keinen Schritt weiter. Ich höre von jedem was anderes. Was soll ich tun ?
Wenn sich die Mitarbeiter der RegTP noch nicht mal einig sind.


----------



## ladyxy (8 Dezember 2003)

Ab heute schaltet die Telekom mein Telefon wieder frei. Sie haben sich nochmal alles genau angekuckt und entsperren erstmal wieder


----------



## Dino (8 Dezember 2003)

Aha! So einfach ist das also! Da wird mal eben für 5 Tage der Anschluss gesperrt und dann....

"Ach nee, doch nicht! Wir haben uns da mal schlau gemacht!"

Und wie ist das mit den Gebühren für die Sperrung und Wieder-Freischaltung ???? 

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Obstinacy (9 Dezember 2003)

*so so*

Also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe kann ich den abgebuchten Betrag jetzt doch wieder zurück fordern ?

Oder ist das immer noch Grau- Zone ?


----------

